# GPS Question



## Robert Warnock (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a 2009 Garmin E-Trex.  I have had no problems with it, but I'm thinking about getting a new one because I use the old one to keep track of my walking program.  Do the new etrexs have any advantages/improvements over the old ones?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Georgia27 (Dec 6, 2014)

*etrex*

don't know much about the newest models.  I had a garmin etrex about 7 years ago that I bought new.  the only problem I had with it was that it would lose satellite reception quite often.  a few years ago I purchased the garmin etrex HS.  HS stands for high sensitivity " antennae".  This made a huge difference!  I still lose reception only in the deepest of woods, but it does good enough to get enjoyment out of it!  There might be more differences in the newer model etrex's, but I figured I would share my experience with the "HS"!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a Garmin 450t and it has a lot of apps that i find useful
other than the normal waypoint/tracking, find your stand, mark
interesting finds and get back to the truck features all GPS models
have..
Battery like is really good....the screen is a bit small as compared
to my cell phone but better sunlight viewable..


----------

